# Please help to identify



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a 70 gallon sw setup and I have noticed in the past month that i have been getting these little jelly fish type of things. They start off by growing like little white polyps on my rock and then detach and swim like jellyfish around my tank. They are about 2 or 3 mm across.

I am struggling to get an image of them free swimming but I think that i have got an ok one of them on my rock. They are the little (aloost transpartent things that are all over my liverock.

Can anyone pleae help me to id them?

Thanks,
Micah


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Indo Pacific Hitch Hikers

Anything like any of these?


----------



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

It looks like teh jellyfish to me. Is there a way to get rid of them?


----------



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is another picture - They are in teh polyp stage on this one and they are white and brown


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are Aiptasia or Mojano anemones. They are a pest anemone that can populate out of control. There are chemicals you can use to rid them or I prefer to add a Raccoon butterfly to do the job. Once the anemones are gone remove him and trade him back to your LFS. Good luck!


----------



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

I thought that they may be Aiptasia or Mojano anemones as well but what confused me ius that the top eventually detatches and then swims around the tank like a jellyfish. Would an anemone do this?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Do they move around independently by propulsion or just moving with the current?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

They could be a form of Jellyfish or Hydra, they would need very high nutrients to survive like this. Interesting. Please give more details.....


----------



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

It seems to move with the current as it is so light. The body it self though pumps like a little jelly fish though. Are jellyfish or Hydra generaklly safe to have in the tank. . Do they piose health risks to me?

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been able to find out what they are

They are jellyfish

What in the world is this? - Saltwater Aquariums

About.com Membership

Hmm .. now the fun begins to get rid of them

Thanks for teh help
Micah


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Very interesting and not common. Most Jellies are going to be nutrient dependent, I would think water changes and heavy skimmer maintenance while using filtered water will starve them out. Although a few jellies are photosynthetic, I highly doubt that is the case here. Good luck!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

try peppermint shrimp maybe? i know they eat aiptasia and ive heard they'll eat some jellyfish


----------



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for the tip. So far what I did was I put on my trusty aqua gloves and then got a kitchen brush and scrubbed the polyps from the rock (as much as I could) I hope to disrupt the cycle of these things.

What a pain.


----------

